# New Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I decided to come out of retirement and make a new sig. I'm not a big fan of it and I don't know why I put that stupid splatter brush on the side but it ruined it and I didn't realize until it was too late.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am personally amazed by almost all of these sigs so I cant see the imperfections that people who make them see. I think it looks pretty sweet myself.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

They're both really good, but I like the first one better. The way he is looking off into the distance and then the background makes it come together really well.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent, you should really come out of retirement.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice work. The Halo one would be amazing w/o the splatter that you mentioned but both look great!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just added one more that I did.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

THe last one is my favorite, but overall you have pretty incredible work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot cornbread


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

yea man, like it a lot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally I like the bottom one the best, the square on the right bothers me alot in the middle one dont know why but I find it really distracts from the flow of the sig.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually think if you'd done more of the splatter in the first one, it would have been crazy. But splatter is always tough to balance.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think you're right plazz. I should have either done more splatter or no splatter but just that little bit wasn't enough. I'm trying to move away from using brushes though and use more lighting effects and smudging.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Smudging is always a no-no, use the blur features, they're better.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright i'll give that a try.

I only used the smudging for the backgrounds and then set them to either color dodge or screen and lowered the opacity.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, I thought you meant smudging the stock, ok, my bad.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty good MJB, only 2 things I can pick on are your fonts, they really take away from the rest of the sig, they just don't blend in every well in my opinion. Too big and blotchy. 

Your boarders look off as well, once again they just don't blend in very well and take away from the render and backgrounds. For EX: on the R6 one, I'd probably shrink the stroke and maybe 50% fill.

But other than those small things, looks great.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate adding fonts to sigs. I know they are supposed to help but I never know what font to use so I just try to use a plain one and they never go well with it like you said. 

The same thing with borders. I might just be doing them wrong. I use the line tool to make a line and then I fill it in. If there's an easier way I'd love for someone to tell me.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Never use the line tool for boarders. There is a much easier and better way to do it.

When you make a boarder do it at the end, it's the last thing to do even after the font. 

Make a new layer and use *Rectangle Tool* and cover the whole sig. Then go to *Edit* and select *Stroke*. Then decide the color, and width and your boarder is done much faster that using the line tool.

Also from there, you can do tons of things to the boarder like adding a shadow, another stroke, etc. etc. Doing this gives you a shit load of more options and a major time saver.

Fonts are tricky, I learned a lot from reading Tutorials about fonts.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im the same when it comes to fonts i never know which to use and for borders i use stroke


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sinister said:


> Never use the line tool for boarders. There is a much easier and better way to do it.
> 
> When you make a boarder do it at the end, it's the last thing to do even after the font.
> 
> ...


Wow I never thought to do the border that way, that seems a lot easier. Thanks


----------

